# really cheap and easy background



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

I went to Joannes craft site picked up some scrapbook paper that is natural Rock looking I then I had it laminated and attatched to the back will put pictures up later looks really good.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I would love to see some pics. :thumb:


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

mamospreng said:


> I went to Joannes craft site picked up some scrapbook paper that is natural Rock looking I then I had it laminated and attatched to the back will put pictures up later looks really good.


That is a really good and cheap idea :thumb:

I am looking forward to seeing pics as well!

--------
TCP


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## shutter72 (Mar 19, 2011)

i'd love to see some pics as well, i'm looking into trying to make something cheap and easy myself right now!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## JMUFTW (Aug 26, 2011)

GoofBoy said:


>


+1


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

JMUFTW said:


> GoofBoy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1000


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry everyone I forgot I had my girlfriend post this I'll get pics soon.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

dr2391 said:


> JMUFTW said:
> 
> 
> > GoofBoy said:
> ...


+2000


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Really sorry guys girlfriend broke the camera a while back and don't have another...I will get then here some day though...


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

opcorn:


----------

